# Pessoa saddle?



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

www.horsetackreview.com is an EXCELLENT site to check out. They have many Pessoa reviews. Good luck!


----------



## jchunterjumper (Jan 30, 2009)

I LOVE my Bates saddle, and will never get another brand of saddle again. I highly recomend it to anyone. The bates have the same adjustable gullet, but they also have something called CarAir. The CarAir system has air where regular flocking would be. This eliminates pressure points on your horses back. Having this system also insures that this saddle will fit ANY horse. As you shift your seat bones, the air moves (you cannot feel it) and eliminates any pressure by putting air around the point that is being pushed on by your seat. My sensitive mare LOVES this saddle. It is so healthy for their back, and you will never need a saddle fitter again! Also you were talking about the "nature balance" and knees blocks and stuff, well, this awsome saddle has movable knee blocks! That way you can maybe move them up for eventing, then down (or get longer ones) for dressage (I dont know anything about eventing or dressage, so that might have not made sence haha). But yeah, I could go on and on about this amazing saddle! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

Im sorry if I sound mean but Jchunterjumper is a little bit misenformed re the Cair pannels, they wont fit every horse although the cair pannels will allow you a little bit more flexibilty with fitting, they reccomend you still use a saddle fitter with any new prospective purchase 

I LOVE Pessoas, they are soo awesome. As long as you look after them the last a long long long time and have a reasonably good resale value, Im going ot be sooo jealous if you get one


----------



## jchunterjumper (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey showjumplife, 
I dont think that you are correct (also trying to not sound mean!) But with the cair air system, they can fit any horse because they are adjustable in more than just the cair air. They have some flocking in the front that can be adjusted to fit your horse, and also in the cair air system, you can add lifts in the front or back by a saddle fitter. Unless I am mistaken, which I dont think that I am, this saddle can fit any horse and is awsome for your horses back by eliminating pressure points that a normal flocked saddle cannot.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

There is a wide saddle in the Wintec (I don't think in the Bates models yet though) that has CAIR and a WIDE TREE, meaning wide channel between the panels to allow spine clearance. For example, my baroque Oldenburg who is 17.1 hh needs a medium tree, which is the standard, and my 14.3 hh Spanish Arab needs an X-Wide Tree. The gullet (in the front withers area) fit, but the channel between the panels however was NOT wide enough to clear either one's spines. Hence I sent the regular Wintecs back and got a Wintec Wide All purpose, that only fits my Arab boy and that's the one with CAIR and a wide channel between the panels, but sadly only fits the wide wide horses, not my Oldenburg. With the Wide I can only use the smallest gullet that comes with the saddle on my Arab, because they are WIDE! LOL. You have to be careful with the Bates as with any other saddle you use because even if the wither/gullet area fits your horse and the saddle does have CAIR system, you HAVE to make sure the channel between the panels follows through wide enough to clear your horse's spine, or else the CAIR doesn't do squat if it's sitting on the spine. Therefore, you can't just get one Wintec or Bates with CAIR and think it fits any horse. You can't use it on all your horses that have different body types. Hope this helped.


----------

